# Albert Hall, Manchester – July 2011.



## Gone85 (Jul 26, 2011)

Again another one on the list, it was just trying the access that I had been sitting on for over a year. After being followed around the Library/Town hall by many security guards I suggested a look at this.

*History*

‘On Peter Street, the Albert Hall (Grade II) was designed in eclectic style with Baroque and Gothic elements for the Wesleyan Mission by W. J. Morley in 1910, and after a long period of inactivity is now being utilised once again. A meeting hall is located on the first floor, with a horseshoe gallery, sloping floor and coloured glass rooflights. The finely detailed buff terracotta is formed into large traceried windows at gallery level, and the interior has a wealth of detail and floral decoration in plaster work and glazed tiles’



In the past a few of the Manchester lads have tried the permission route with Brannigans claiming they have nothing to do with it. The first floor is full of their stuff!


After checking out the main hall we headed up to the tower to the glass ‘Albert Hall’ windows, unfortunately you can’t reach the very top but it’s sweet non the less.

















































Big thanks to Millhouse for hitting this with me and the SNC for checking out access with me for the past two years.

Cheers, Gone...​


----------



## RichardH (Jul 26, 2011)

Niiiice.

Wonder whether that organ is still intact, or whether the pipes have been sold off, leaving the console and facade behind.


----------



## smiler (Jul 26, 2011)

Fantastic Post, Thanks


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow love the photos, good report. Would love to go there!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous interior. Love the windows and plaster work. Beautiful.


----------



## dougbrown (Sep 9, 2011)

great photos, great place


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 9, 2011)

superb location and pics


----------



## turner74 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Albert Hall*

What a gem nice pics


----------



## thphionex (Sep 14, 2011)

absolutely Brilliant place worked in branigans as a doorman years ago and went up there many times it branigans have a lot to do with the place as they lease the whole building. it was featured on most haunted at the same time i worked there


----------



## actualrob (Sep 14, 2011)

What a stunning building, can't believe it's just wasting away. Such a shame, hopefully someone will take it over soon and restore it to its former glory


----------



## crazywilde (Oct 13, 2011)

Are you still allowed to visit this placewouldlove to use it for a shoot!


----------



## krela (Oct 13, 2011)

crazywilde said:


> Are you still allowed to visit this placewouldlove to use it for a shoot!



Please read the forum rules, as this post breaks them.


----------

